
TorchServe: Model Serving Library for PyTorch - gtrevize
https://github.com/pytorch/serve
======
randomtable
This looks like it uses multimodel server [https://github.com/awslabs/multi-
model-server](https://github.com/awslabs/multi-model-server) as a base/copy
pasted.

What are the differences between TorchServe and MMS? I wonder if this means
AWS will not support MMS as much.

